# Port Request : Espresso Rom (Fascinate)



## Salled (Jul 21, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to port the Espresso Rom from the Fascinate?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1277217

It looks like a great Rom! I would love to see it on the Mesmerize.

Thanks!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrong place to post this btw. If you read through that thread there are more issues than functions. Not sure what the benefit would be.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general.


----------

